# Old bruiser



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:1lb3o3fu]DSC_0535.JPG[/attachment:1lb3o3fu]


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

He looks like he has seen it all and is now bored with the monotony.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

tree you need to have your camera looked at. All your pictures are turning out black and white.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic Tree. It would look cool with a sepia filter on it as well.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Nice pic Tree. It would look cool with a sepia filter on it as well.


For some reason I'm not a big sepia fan, well except for those old photos at lagoon where you dress up like 19th century pioneers or cowboys. I don't think there was much of a chance of this guy letting me put a neckerchief and stetson on him though.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I don't think there was much of a chance of this guy letting me put a neckerchief and stetson on him though.


It wasn't that long ago, that a nice deer was made to have an eye patch and a peg-leg. Be creative there brother! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Maybe I shuld hand some temporary rights over to NHS for creative editing?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Either way, that old boy sure looks tired.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice picture again Tree.... again with the black and white.... I like it. If anything it just brings out the "tired" look of that bull even more. Good stuff!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the black and white shot!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Down by my families ranch, someone dumped off their pet deer. This deer would let you do anything and someone tied a pink ribbon around its neck. I'll have to ask my dad if he has the picture of this deer. It probably would have let you dress it up with a neckerchief and a stetson.


----------

